# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Cfare do t'i thoshit njeriut tuaj te zemres ne keto momente?! -

## ixnpeL

Vrap te dashurumit e shekullit na thoni cdo i thoni njeriut tuaj te zemres

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Amour, 

Edhe njeqind vjet gezuar!

Me shume admirim dhe dashuri. 

Jotja

Unë alias Elna!

----------


## OO7

Të të rrojë zemra 100 vjet Elna.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arjeta3

Ti nuk vjen dot tek une, po vij une tek ti....see you !!

----------


## IL__SANTO

Do ti them qe me vjen gjume.     :perqeshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

tani ne ker ore?
a u lodhe ne pune shpirt

----------


## moonlight

te kam shume xhan :Lulja3:

----------


## xfiles

Nje njeriu zemre hipotetik do i thoja,
te kam me shume xhan se sa bej te kuptohet.

----------


## elsaa

Fli gjume se boll nejte , dhe me le te shkruaj rehat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## baby_bù

Sweet dreams, my angel !

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Të të rrojë zemra 100 vjet Elna.


Muah, 

Ma bojkotove surprizën  :buzeqeshje: . Bashkëshorti im pyeti: Për kë ishte urimi amore ? 

Përshëndetje 

Elna.

----------


## suada dr

*Gjum te embel me pafsh ne enderr.*

----------


## THALESI

me ke merzit shume do ndahemi

----------


## Apollyon

> me ke merzit shume do ndahemi


Mire ja ben. Ka femra plot.

----------


## suada dr

> me ke merzit shume do ndahemi


hajt se me dy menie je po he.S`ke me e lon ta them un.  :Lulja3:

----------


## THALESI

> Mire ja ben. Ka femra plot.


falenderit

----------


## THALESI

> .S`ke me e lon ta them un.



Do e le e kam nda menen moo eheheheh

----------


## suada dr

Mir ktu do jemi, do mthush e ke lon apo jo.Por pa rrena eeeee

----------


## THALESI

> Mir ktu do jemi, do mthush e ke lon apo jo.Por pa rrena eeeee



THALESI vetem te verteten e thote

----------


## suada dr

hallall thalesi ktu mpelqeve

----------

